# LED tail lights for 2007-2012 Nissan Sentra



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Today's post addressed to all 2007-2012 Nissan Sentra owners. If you are looking to refresh the stock look of your car, check out these cool LED tail lights made by CG Lights.

This brand is on the market for more than a decade and it has proven to be a reliable manufacturer, so there will be no problems with installation. You can read more about CG lights brand at CARiD site.
These lights are designed as a direct replacement and feature plug and play connectors.

There are two styles available: 
Chrome Red/Smoke
and
OE-Red

Which one would you choose for your car?

CG® - Chrome Red/Smoke LED Tail Lights at CARiD


CG® - Chrome/Red LED Tail Lights at CARiD


Here are the pictures of the Red CG lights installed on a black Sentra:

















Only for the forum members!
*You can use the advantage of -5% discount on your order!*
Here is a coupon code for you guys: CODE: CG-5OFF-LGH
*It's only valid for a limited period of time, so hurry up to get your set with a discount.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------

